# Champions League 10-11 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 2, 2009)

10 Mar 18:45 Bayern Munich v Sporting  1.53 3.80 5.75   
10 Mar 18:45 Juventus v Chelsea  2.25 3.10 3.10  
10 Mar 18:45 Liverpool v Real Madrid  2.10 3.30 3.20   
10 Mar 18:45 Panathinaikos v Villarreal  2.60 3.10 2.60  
11 Mar 18:45 Barcelona v Lyon  1.36 4.00 9.00   
11 Mar 18:45 FC Porto v Atletico Madrid  2.00 3.20 3.60  
11 Mar 18:45 Man Utd v Inter Milan  1.72 3.40 4.50   
11 Mar 18:45 Roma v Arsenal  2.10 3.10 3.50


----------



## danyy (Mar 3, 2009)

Porto Barcelona Roma to win.
Lpool-Real Madrid under2.5 and under1.0 HT
Maybe Juventus to win.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 3, 2009)

I will go with Manchester United again as I dont think Inter can qualify. Manchester need to win so...


----------



## free bet (Mar 4, 2009)

Liverpool to win, easy money


----------



## danyy (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah but the catch here is that many teams need only draws to qualify so be careful


----------



## inet (Mar 9, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> 10 Mar 18:45 Bayern Munich v Sporting  1.53 3.80 5.75
> 10 Mar 18:45 Juventus v Chelsea  2.25 3.10 3.10
> 10 Mar 18:45 Liverpool v Real Madrid  2.10 3.30 3.20
> 10 Mar 18:45 Panathinaikos v Villarreal  2.60 3.10 2.60


Scores from first match:
Bayern Munich v Sporting (5-0)
Juventus v Chelsea (0-1)
Liverpool v Real Madrid (1-0)
Panathinaikos v Villarreal (1-1)




			
				A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> 11 Mar 18:45 Barcelona v Lyon 1.36 4.00 9.00
> 11 Mar 18:45 FC Porto v Atletico Madrid 2.00 3.20 3.60
> 11 Mar 18:45 Man Utd v Inter Milan 1.72 3.40 4.50
> 11 Mar 18:45 Roma v Arsenal 2.10 3.10 3.50


Scores from first match:
Barcelona v Lyon (1-1)
FC Porto v Atletico Madrid (2-2)
Man Utd v Inter Milan (0-0)
Roma v Arsenal (0-1)


----------



## danyy (Mar 9, 2009)

I think Roma 1(-1) can be tried cuz anything else is not good enough for them.
And i have some feeling that Inter will eliminate Man Utd - for example if the result is 1:1 and i think Ibrahimovich anytime can be played.
So u can insure yourself for Man Utd win with bet on 1:1.


----------



## free bet (Mar 10, 2009)

Madrid, Sporting, Juventus, and Villareal are out for sure....


----------



## danyy (Mar 10, 2009)

free bet said:
			
		

> Madrid, Sporting, Juventus, and Villareal are out for sure....


For me the quarter finalist are:
Roma,Barcelona,Bayern the sure one
and the other:
Atletico Madrid,Pao,Liverpool.
The other 2 are completely unpredictable for me.
I just saw that the refer for Juventus-Chelsea is a lil incompetent so..


----------



## BettingPassion (Mar 10, 2009)

Roma and Arsenal will be tough battle. Roma are the favorites, but I think Arsenal will raise their game. After all they are english. 

Pick:Arsenal 
cover up: Draw


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know about Arsenal. Never liked how they handle when are pressured


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Some destructions last night. Will it continue today? I doubt so. Maybe some 0-0 and draws.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, we have another big score from Barcelona. And I was right for the draws. Too bad I didnt make bets.


----------

